# Koipreise



## Stoer (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

bei den Japan- Koi gibt es ja erhebliche Preisunterschiede !
Liegt das daran, von welchem Züchter diese sind ?

Hat jemand einen interessanten Link zur Koibestimmung für mich ?


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

Wer viel von Koi versteht, hat wenig Auswahl.. 


warum welche mehr kosten als andere hat mehrere Gründe..

http://www.koi-hobby.ch/koivarianten.0.html


----------



## Stoer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

Hallo Simon,

danke für den Schlag in`s Gesicht:haue3


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

was denn? 

war nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

Hallo
Das war bestimmt nicht böse gemeint ,von Simon .

Ich denke er wollte damit sagen ,wer nichts von Koi versteht ,hat eine Menge Auswahl 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Stoer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> warum welche mehr kosten als andere hat mehrere Gründe..



Und welche ?????????


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

so dann alles nochmal , nachdem Hinweis auf die Quellenangabe und dem sofortigen Löschen des Beitrages:smoki 

Edit bei Blumenelse: Wir üben das jetzt mal...

Simon hat zwei interessante Links für Euch!


cool


> Japan Koi
> 
> Nach wie vor steht Japan bei der Koizucht unangefochten an der Spitze.
> 
> ...


 Weiterlesen direkt an der Quelle: www.restaurant-giardino.ch/giardino/koi_A.htm




> Koikauf ist Vertrauenssache, so heißt es im Allgemeinen.
> 
> In den letzten Jahren sind die Medien dermaßen auf Koi abgefahren, dass es einem als Koiliebhaber schon Angst und Bange werden konnte.
> Auch noch der einfachste Billigkoi mutierte über Nacht zur Kapitalanlage.
> ...


Auch hier - Weiterlesen direkt an der Quelle: http://www.koiklan.de/CONTENT/infos_kauf/


hoffe es ist ein bisschen leichter zu verstehen!


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

 

ja für die Zukunft weiß ich Bescheid.. 

wenn noch Fragen sind einfach weiter fragen


----------



## Stoer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

Vielen Dank für die interessanten Links , Simon.


----------



## Joerg (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

Peter,
was ein Koi kostet hängt von dem Produktionspreis (Aufzucht und Selektion Züchter), dem Transport und der Handelsspanne der Händler ab.
Es gibt Züchter in Japan, die ihren guten Namen mitverkaufen.
Händler, die Preise nach der __ Nase des Käufers machen.

Gute Koi müssen nicht zwangsläufig aus Japan kommen, für viele ist das aber ein entscheidendes Merkmal.

Es gibt Händler, die jedes Jahr nach Japan __ fliegen und die vor Ort auswählen, andere kaufen Boxen beim Großhändler ein.

Es gibt schon Möglicheiten einen guten zu einem günstigen Preis zu bekommen.
Mit 100€ solltest du dann aber nicht losfahren.

Auch Koi, die nicht dem Bilderbuchstandard entsprechen können schön sein und dem Halter viel Freude machen.


----------



## Stoer (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

Hallo Joerg,

für meine Japan-Kois (1 jährig), habe ich pro stück 100 € ausgegeben.
Habe diese bei einem anerkannten Händler "Dollinger & Krug" gekauft- also war das nicht o.k..


----------



## Zacky (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

Hi Peter...

....wenn ich jetzt so als Laie da meine Kois und deren Preise sehe, dann hast du entweder schon sehr, sehr gute Qualität oder ganz schön teuer gekauft. Oder aber ich habe schlechtere Qualität bei meinen einjährigen Koi. Ich habe für meine 1-jährigen immer etwa 40,-€ / Stück (15 cm Größe) bezahlt. Lt. Händler High Quality...

Für 2-jährge (35-45 cm) liegen die Preise bei meinem Händler zwischen 300,- und 600,-€ / Stück und natürlich jenseits dieser Preise...


----------



## Stoer (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

schaut mal hier !
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21667


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

Hallo Peter,

Du warst doch bereit, für genau diese Fische diesen Preis zu bezahlen - verdirb Dir doch nicht hinterher selber den Spaß, in dem Du nachpickerst, ob es nicht vielleicht doch irgendwo in Deutschland ähnliche Fische für weniger gegeben hätte. Hätte es bestimmt - aber teurer wäre auch zu finden gewesen.


----------



## Zacky (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

Jetzt komme ich nicht mehr mit, Peter!?  Habe den Thread gelesen.


----------



## Stoer (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*



Joerg schrieb:


> Es gibt schon Möglicheiten einen guten zu einem günstigen Preis zu bekommen.
> Mit 100€ solltest du dann aber nicht losfahren.



Nee, Nee, Blumemelse Du verstehst mich falsch. Ich pickere nich rum, ob es günstiges gibt, sondern es ist genau andersherum. (Siehe Zitat Joerg)
Es geht darum, ob meine keine echten Japaner sind, da so günstig !


----------



## willi1954 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*



Stoer schrieb:


> ....Es geht darum, ob meine keine echten Japaner sind, da so günstig !



Also wenn 100 Euro für einen Tosai günstig ist, das glaub ich eher weniger.

Bei diversen Koihändlern bekommt man sie schon für 25..50 Euro. Selbst AAA Fische bekommt man für weniger als 100.

LG Willi


----------



## Joerg (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

Peter,
für weniger als 100€ kann man schon gute Japan Tosai kaufen.
Ob die sich dann zu einem guten Koi entwickeln werden die nächsten Jahre zeigen.

Bei Koi wurde immer schon weniger gezieht gezüchtet sondern eher selektiert.
Es gibt also ganz wenig reinrassige, bei denen die Entwicklung konstant und absehbar ist.

Ich hab mit Tosai viel Spass, die Entwicklung kann man ja ständig am Teich mitverfolgen.
Ist ein sehr guter dabei, wird ihn der Züchter erst mal behalten.
Dabei geht es vornehmlich um Wachstum und Body.
Einen kleinen mit toller Zeichnung kann man also recht günstig erwerben.


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koipreise*

Hey Koi Interessierte,

habe hier noch einen Link der den Grund "warum sind die Koi so teuer" noch ein bisschen klarer erklären kann 

müsst nur ein Viertel runterscrollen dann könnt ihr den Text lesen!! 


http://www.happykoi.eu/1562028.htm


----------

